
Test Environment Management Booking/Scheduling Tool - watsv
http://www.temscorp.com
======
watsv
Omnium Light our flag ship product is a SaaS Cloud based solution to capture,
organize, and determine usage and scheduling patterns of Applications and Test
Environments within an organization and is the foundation needed for Omnium
Enterprise advanced features of intelligent automation for the tracking,
controlling the configuration analytics across Test, IT and Software
Application Environments. Free usage for 4 to 6 weeks and you can sign to use
it from the IBM Global Solutions Directory, linked from our site.

